# Longines 30l



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Arrived just before the weekend and da will be very happy I think. He loves the Omega I got him a few years back and the RLT-4 a couple years before that, but I don't think he's very comfortable wearing gold. So I found this beauty, with it's hour markers engraved in the dial and simple beauty.










Best of all, it was born the same year I was!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another great catch Colin, I love the simple yet elegant design and I`m sure your father will be well pleased, especially considering when it was made


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep Mac, elegant is the right word for that beauty







it's a lovely timeless design.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lovely looking watch Colin; I am sure he will be delighted with it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great, nice a and simple......

Who has aged better?, The watch or you?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Colin!

Like the simple elegance a lot


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Looks great, nice a and simple......
> 
> Who has aged better?, The watch or you?


The watch has had the benefit of having been used within design specifications and being cared for by an expert. I haven't been so fortunate
















Thanks gents, I'll let you know what kind of FB I get from the old man.


----------

